# Dog owners aware



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

Just want to share a link with all the dog owners on this forum.

I always say, that how much you trust and love your dog, small or big, don*t ever leave it alone with babies or small children

BBC News - Police seize dog as six-day-old baby in Pontyberem dies

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Good advice Anders.

Sadly in the UK dog attacks causing serious injury or death occur far too regularly.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Good advice Anders.
> 
> Sadly in the UK dog attacks causing serious injury or death occur far too regularly.
> 
> Pete


That happens everywhere. Every case is a tradgedy. And it has nothing to do with breed or size.

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

My maxim is never trust a dog with the young, however much you know your dog, they are both unpredictable in unfamiliar situations.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

And yet we have the most wonderful set of photographs of our (now 26) 18 month daughter crawling over wall to wall asleep English Setters and the odd rescue dog, pulling at their mouths, eyes and ears (although it's her brother who's training to be a vet) with absolutely NO sign of aggression from any of the dogs.

So, sometimes, nature as well as nurture does apply.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MartynKSA said:


> And yet we have the most wonderful set of photographs of our (now 26) 18 month daughter crawling over wall to wall asleep English Setters and the odd rescue dog, pulling at their mouths, eyes and ears (although it's her brother who's training to be a vet) with absolutely NO sign of aggression from any of the dogs.
> 
> So, sometimes, nature as well as nurture does apply.


Most animal owners will have pictures like this. 99.9% of the time you will see no aggression from these animals and that lulls many people into a false sense of security. It's the .1% chance that makes for the terrible, devastating events. Perhaps a child accidentally or ignorantly hurting a dog who simply snaps defensively the way nature intended.

That is why supervision with animals is so essential.

Pete


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

absolutely


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

and, sadly, it continues....

Dog attack leaves woman with "life-changing" injuries

Pete


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

I settled down to watch this program last night but I had to switch it off as I get very angry and very upset at the way dumb animals are treated - throughout the world!

Anyway, here's the prog if any of y'all want to view it: https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/dangerous-dogs/series-1/episode-1


----------

